# pretty sure my jewel cichlid is about dead



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

i found him almost vertical in the tank and not moving much, the others were all picking at him and he looks like he has taken a beating. He is now quarentined(sp) and im jus waiting on the outcome. He still eats and swims now that he is away from the others, His eyes got very very dark and i dont kno what is wrong with him. Any ideas/ ways to treat him?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

How big is the fish? how big is the tank? whats the other fish in the tank?

you said vertical? Have you considered swim bladder disease?

Beating? is there any injury? injury to the fins, tails, or body? how about ulcers?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What other fish are in the tank? It's best not to mix cichlids together unless you know what you're doing.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

rywillthe others were all picking at him and he looks like he has taken a beating.[/QUOTE said:


> Is he still in the 38 gal. with the dempseys and the parrot cichlid?????


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with what the others mentioned. If we know this information it will help us help you and your fishies :razz:


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

the jewel is in a 35 gal with the parrot and a firemouth, his fins are all frayed, maybe fin rot? ....he is eating now and has gotten most of his color back. and there are bits taken out of his fins from the other fish. and the jewel is almost 3ish inches, firemouth is about 4 and the parrot is about 2-2.5


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

rywill said:


> He is now quarentined(sp)


Did you put him back in the community tank? I hope he is better now, but I hope you didn't put him back. You obviously have a right to keep whatever fish you choose but problems are going to be "the order of the day" with your current situation. The aquariums that you have are not suitable for the cichlids that you have chosen. You will end up with one fish or one pair ( if lucky ) per tank so you may as well decide which ones you want and save the others lives.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Two pairs per tank is really your limit in an average sized fish tank. A six foot tank is really the only tank you can keep big and small cichlids in a "community" without hell breaking loose. Two breeding pairs of cichlids in a 30g-55g are really all you can manage. If you want a big selection of cichlids in one tank, then malawis is your best bet.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

alright thanks everyone for all the advice. i am working on setting up another tank and hopefully get it in the next couple days. I have another 38gal but has a leak in one corner and I need to get it properly sealed--any suggestions what to use to re-seal?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

silicone.
get some that aquarium safe. you can find it at most petstores. or some people say that just any brand of pure silicone, (as long as its not mildew resistant) and its 100% silicone


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Go to home depot and buy 100% silicone, make sure that it has nothing in it for molds or mildews. Much cheaper than buying aquarium silicone and does the exact same job.


----------

